
Ask HN: What would the ideal language for styling interfaces look like? - l-portet
CSS is the only real solution for building interfaces today, but it&#x27;s known to have a lot of pain points.<p>If you had to rebuild a language for styling interfaces, what would be the hypothetical features you&#x27;ll implement?
======
mrmitm
As a backend developer, I just can't get the logic behind CSS, everything is
too implicit. I think I'd make a declarative, very straightforward language
where the rules just works as they should do and I'd make properties dependent
of others more explicit.

------
crobertsbmw
I think laying out interfaces for android is pretty slick. Maybe just copy
what android does.

------
paolomano
Efficient debug, definitely. Debugging CSS is such a nightmare.

